# Accessing PEAP for Cisco Wireless



## touchoff (May 3, 2004)

::sleepy:: Up until this point, my college has permitted access to WiFi by MAC address.  They have switched to PEAP authentication and while there are solutions for Windows, there does not seem to be a working one for Mac OS X, that I can find.  And of course the helpdesk is no help. 

Cisco does have a utility for accessing their PEAP network, but mine states that it cannot find a radio card.  I'm ASSUMING that the Cisco utility was made for Cisco only adapters and NOT Airport - I cannot find doc. for this, but it seems like a good guess.

Can anyone help me get on the WiFi that uses PEAP.  

I do have a valid user account, and LEAP does not seem to work.

TIA


----------



## profx (May 3, 2004)

Im faily sure that Mac OSX supports this anyway. If you make a new 802.1X connection in internet connect you can select what authentication to use if you select edit configurations from the configuration pop up menu. You can do PEAP, TTLS, LEAP, MD5 and TLS over airport.  I dont think you can use 3rd party wireless cards tho.


----------



## touchoff (May 3, 2004)

profx said:
			
		

> Im faily sure that Mac OSX supports this anyway. If you make a new 802.1X connection in internet connect you can select what authentication to use if you select edit configurations from the configuration pop up menu. You can do PEAP, TTLS, LEAP, MD5 and TLS over airport.  I dont think you can use 3rd party wireless cards tho.



Thanks for your help.  I didn't know you could do that.  I haven't actually tested it, but now I know where I need to setup my info at.  Thanks again.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 5, 2004)

touchoff, my Uni uses a PEAP Wireless network configuration on Cisco Routers...

It works fine on AirPort, but has an incredibly stupid and unhelpful error with AirPort Extreme (There was an error, basically)...

Apple has apparently acknowledged the error themselves, and haven't fixed it as of AP update 3.4.1...


----------



## touchoff (May 5, 2004)

Ah, I have Airport Extreme.  I'm encountering the same problem right now.  But, it may be because of the tech support at my college.  They made a how-to document but even that isn't right....sigh.  I'll keep trying but do you know anything more about this 'bug'?


----------

